

Ask HN: Whom to follow on Buzz? - phreeza

I like Buzz from a technical/design standpoint, but I can't seem to find people who share interesting stuff. Are there any people an average HNer would find interesting to follow?<p>Self-promotion encouraged, if you think you fit the bill!
======
phreeza
The one person I have found very interesting to follow is Tim O'Reilly, he
uses buzz to fill the gap between a tweet and a blog post quite well.

